

Futuristic Design Concepts We Wish Were Real - abossy
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/04/100-amazing-futuristic-design-concepts-w-wish-were-real/

======
ryanwaggoner
I can sum up almost all 100 for you: solutions in search of problems. Cool to
look at, though.

------
jws
Not the cloud sofa!

I repeat: There is more to designing than dreaming.

1) There is no stable arrangement of magnets to support a static object.
Physicists prove these sorts of things to show off their stuff.

2) When that top part flips over and the magnets attract, and then get _much_
closer together the occupant is going to end up as a red stripe around the
perimeter of the room.

Unrelated blabbering: Wheels without spokes I can live with, but wheels with
three or so spokes look quite dangerous. The nice things about spokes is one
comes along to whack your body part out of the opening before you get so far
in that physics takes the easy way out and chops off the body part instead.

------
russell
Some very cool motorcycles. Otherwise mostly endless variations of the laptop,
iPhone, and iPod.

OK, I did think the transparent toaster was pretty cool, as well as a few
others.

------
dxjones
Just how practical are the many variations of spoke-less wheels shown in
various bicycle and motorcycle designs? They look great. Do they work well in
practice?

~~~
dkokelley
Perhaps spokeless bicycles are safer, meaning that there is nothing that could
get caught in there and get it stuck. I'm sure it's also light with fewer
parts and no messy chain (but you get messy gears instead).

